
Map-dl: Download Google Maps - publicarray
https://github.com/publicarray/map-dl
======
lamarkia
Very handy!

~~~
publicarray
Thanks, It all started when I got asked whether I could build a simple way to
download specific areas of google maps. The following day a college asked
whether it was possible to just get the traffic layer and download it for
further analysis. So map-dl was born :-)

